# Texas Herf? (How about this!) 2005 All-Texas Memeorial Day Weekend Herf



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

For some wierd reason I thought I had posted this already. I noticed some of you talking about herfing in the great state of Texas, so here's your calling.

Memorial Day Weekend- May 27th-31st 2005

Come join myself and the the crew in San Antonio this Memorial Day weekend for the second annual Memorial Day Weekend All-Texas Herf!!!
This is going be a blast! We have several things planned that will be fun for everyone. Check out the website: SA Herf Website

We're still working on some of the details for the cigarbbq, but for the most part it's all set. If you have anything you would like to donate to this years Raffle/Auction please email me at: [email protected]

We encourage all registered here and those from out of state to join us. Last year we had a turn-out of around 55 people and raised a total of $3500- for charity. Here's a letter I got from the school we donate to: Winston School Letter

Please check out the pictures from last years herf, we had an awesome time! 2004 All-Texas Herf Pics

Please email me at: [email protected] if you plan on attending.

We hope to see you all here come May 

Contact me for any hotel info, I will be posting some later.

Please check back here or the website for updates.

*please understand, the main event takes place at my home. So I may at some point have to cap it @ around 75-80 persons. This info is also posted @ CW in the herf room.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice photo pages.

nobody broke out their butterfly paddles and started playing some table tennis??


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

We did! Played pong late into the night. We will be doing 2 hold em' poker tables this year as well!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok TOP! and the Herf website has been updated.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

It's getting closer to herf time. Figured I'd top this to see if any interest arises.

seagarsmoker asked for a list, so here's a list of Hotels in the area I put together for anyone else interested.

The Westin La Cantera Pricey!
Hampton Inn Fiesta Texas 
Amerisuites Colonnade
Staybridge Suites Colonnade
Omni Hotel Colonnade Pricey!
Best Western Fiesta Inn
Drury Inn & Suites NW
Days Inn Fiesta
Motel 6 Fiesta

The Herf Site is also updated with the current attendance list. Donations to start being listed soon.

Hope to see some of you make it.

If you would like to make a donation please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

where were the pictures taken at? Is this your pad?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes the main herf (Cigarbbq) takes place at mi casa.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

On my way this morning!!!!!! Looking forward to a few days of great people, food and CIGARS!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Woo Hoooooo! Let's get this party started...


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

T-minus 2 hours and counting! Sitting at Jack's having just finished making auction paddles. Great night last night at The Palm, great food, great people and of course smokes! (smoked a Davidoff #1 and a Nectares, yummy!) CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FUN TODAY!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

So where's the pics?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> So where's the pics?


Sorry, been a little busy 

Here's a QT slideshow of the herf

Warning: 66 mb file, plus you will need Quicktime player(free) if you don't have it.


----------

